# Bruit et Imac G3



## CarmodY (27 Février 2003)

Bonsoir

Depuis peu mon Imac G3 (eh ! oui y'en a encore) fait un boucan  d'enfer. Ma cote de popularité auprès de ma femme a brutalement chuté.(Le mac est dans la chambre). Je pense que ca vient du disque dur. Est ce que quelqu'un aurait le même problème et si c'est le cas aurait il trouvé une solution.

Merci a ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

solution extreme : faire chambre a part !
solution soft : nettoyer le ventilateur pour le debarasser de toute les poussieres accumulées.
a+


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

C'est peut-être la santé de ton disque qui vacille ... Si tu cherche un disque silencieux : Seagate Barracuda IV !


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est peut-être la santé de ton disque qui vacille ... Si tu cherche un disque silencieux : Seagate Barracuda IV !  * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas precisé si il s'agissait d'un modele a tiroir, ou a fente !


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Ca reste quand même un disque 3,5" dans tous les cas. Evidement si c'est le lecteur optique, là c'est différent ...


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca reste quand même un disque 3,5" dans tous les cas. Evidement si c'est le lecteur optique, là c'est différent ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben non, les imac a tiroir possedent un gros ventilo suceptible de devenir de plus en plus bruyant


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Ok, dans ce cas ce n'est pas un gros problème vu le nombre de ventilo silencieux qui existent sur le marché !


----------



## Onra (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ok, dans ce cas ce n'est pas un gros problème vu le nombre de ventilo silencieux qui existent sur le marché !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours les solutions radicales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Un p'tit coup de soufflette et un peu d'huile de coude suffise peut-être si c'est le ventilateur qui fait du bruit !


----------



## kikibonbon86 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjours a tous,

j'ai un vieux vieux vieux imac g3 de 1999 que je suis en train de restorer, j'ai recemment installé mac panthère, mais il commence a faire beaucoup de bruit, le disque dur et le ventilateur sont foutus. 
Pour changer le disque dur pas de soucis (juste le prix qui augmente de jour en jour ) , c'est le ventilateur qui me pause pb  
Dois-je le changer (dans ce cas ou se trouve-t-il?) ou bien en rajouter un nouveau.

Merci de me repondre au plus vite car j'en est mare d'avoir un avion dans ma chambre.


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour
AHG !!!!, pourquoi ? c est le bonheur d être avec une hôtesse de l air

changer le ventil , (bizarre sur les imac g3 il n y en a pas ), sur les 233,266,333MHZ,je m en souvient plus
Sur ebay pour l achat d un imac en panne ,enfin de récupérer la piece
Vu le prix de la machine le mieux , c est une autre bécane , neuf ou occasion

Salutation


----------

